# rc_need=net.FOO

## paradigm-X

I suppose someone might have brought this up already, but I have not seen it yet. I just reconfigured '/etc/ssh/sshd_config' and put a setting for 'ListenAddress 1.2.3.4'. When I finished and saved it, I then did '/etc/init.d/sshd restart'. At this point I was advised to this effect:

"You are binding an interface in ListenAddress statement in your sshd_config!

You must add rc_need="net.FOO" in your /etc/conf.d/sshd

where FOO is the interface providing the following address:

1.2.3.4"

It occured to me that having entries scattered here and there making reference to this interface may be cause for concern and tedious work in the future because it is not altogether unheard of for such interfaces to be pseudo-randomly renamed from time to time. Indeed, at such time I would then need to recall where the references had been made and now manually modify them accordingly.

I don't want to presume that I can second guess the developers, but I do want to voice my concern about this issue at the moment. Would it not make more sense to have a single file associated with this interface in which one could make a myriad of similar entries in a consolidated place. Then, whenever change were needed, one would only have to look there instead of having to hunt around for other services and whatnot?

----------

## khayyam

 *paradigm-X wrote:*   

> Would it not make more sense to have a single file associated with this interface in which one could make a myriad of similar entries in a consolidated place. Then, whenever change were needed, one would only have to look there instead of having to hunt around for other services and whatnot?

 

paradigm-X ... /etc/rc.conf exists for this purpose, any such configuration can be added there if you want such things consolidated.

best ... khay

----------

## paradigm-X

> "paradigm-X ... /etc/rc.conf exists for this purpose"

Well, then, it's good to realize that "great minds think alike"!   

thank you, khayyam

----------

